# Pierce to demand trade after draft?



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Fact or Fiction that Pierce is becoming the main driver? 

Pierce's patience running out



> As much as Boston Celtics general manager Danny Ainge wanted a bigger return for Al Jefferson and the No. 5 pick in the flat-lined, four-team blockbuster trade proposal that died on Monday, little was done for the franchise's trampled image when Indiana's Jermaine O'Neal turned out to be one more star privately disclosing disdain over the prospects of playing for the Celtics.
> 
> First, it was Phoenix's Shawn Marion insisting that he didn't want to go to Boston.
> 
> ...


Plus May's article:



> In yet another plot twist, the Charlotte Bobcats, who have the No. 8 selection, were told that Jeff Green would not be working out for them. That led to speculation that Green has a deal in place with a team picking ahead of Charlotte; why else would agent David Falk steer Green away from his longtime bud, Michael Jordan? But Green is due to work out today for Phoenix, which, at last check, did not have a pick ahead of Charlotte.
> 
> The Suns, who have picks Nos. 24 and 29, also are bringing in Joakim Noah and Corey Brewer to join Green, meaning there has to be a deal in place, given that no agent would allow a client to work out this late unless the team had a chance to make a selection. Thus, the Suns must have something cooking with one of a few teams -- the Celtics possibly being one of them -- to move up to the 5-7 slot.


the Herald's:

Phoenix trip heats up Celts rumors


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

We are at an impasse. Only by overpaying to a ridiculous extent can we get Pierce the kind of player who will make him feel like the team is trying to achieve something meaningful to him in terms of wins (partially because few very good impact players want to come here), but it's questionable that acquiring such a player would get Pierce as close as he wants to that goal-- meaning he'd still be unhappy. Hell, Pierce has more to complain about than Kobe does (the Lakers are closer than we are to greatness) and Kobe feels totally fine about demanding a trade. There are a lot of young talented players we could get for Pierce (we could probably use Pierce in a deal to get Durant, even). We can't serve two masters. We need to decide that we're going to be the Baby Bulls and play our young talent (what we have in hand and what we get for Pierce) and just let the chips fall where they may-- win some and lose some. Pierce is totally right that his talent is being totally wasted here. It's irresponsible for the Cs to waste resources like it would be for any organization. Cedric Maxwell is right. It's time to show Pierce how much we love him and set him free (with apologies to Sting).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love that rumor. Pierce has nothing better to do in his free summer time than to talk to "league executives" of how he'll leave the Celtics if a deal is not done by the end of the week.

Hilarious.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I think this should be a legitimate concern for Celtics and Celtics fans. Unless Ainge does something to significantly improve the team, Pierce will demand a trade. But at least he won't hold the team hostage like that ****** Carter. (Yes, I'm still bitter. :biggrin: )


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

aquaitious said:


> I love that rumor. Pierce has nothing better to do in his free summer time than to talk to "league executives" of how he'll leave the Celtics if a deal is not done by the end of the week.
> 
> Hilarious.


Why not? The Great Prophet Kobe Bryant showed the way. Athletes know for a fact that poisoning the well furthers their cause. Randy Moss didn't want to stay in Oakland so he did things in his power to force the Raiders to trade him for a 4th round pick.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

the ONLY surprising part about this is it took 5 years for pierce to demand the trade...he gave ainge plenty of time to do something with the franchise...i dont blame him one bit


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

narrator said:


> I think this should be a legitimate concern for Celtics and Celtics fans. Unless Ainge does something to significantly improve the team, Pierce will demand a trade. But at least he won't hold the team hostage like that a**hat Carter. (Yes, I'm still bitter. :biggrin: )


It actually does not concern me. Trade for a solid vet, Pierce stays. If we keep the pick it actually would make sense to move Pierce. If the team is not going to make that decision, then let Pierce force their hand. Win/win.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Fine then trade Pierce to chicago get me Deng + Gordon, although Chicago would never do that


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I love that rumor. Pierce has nothing better to do in his free summer time than to talk to "league executives" of how he'll leave the Celtics if a deal is not done by the end of the week.
> 
> Hilarious.


The owners better pull the plug on the Ainge Error quickly. In four years he's reduced the Celtics to the laughingstock of the NBA. I'm so fed up I wish Pierce _would_ demand a trade, because the ensuing 12 win season would be the end of Ainge & Doc, which is probably the only thing that can save this franchise.



Ainge for 3 said:


> We are at an impasse. Only by overpaying to a ridiculous extent can we get Pierce the kind of player who will make him feel like the team is trying to achieve something meaningful to him in terms of wins (partially because few very good impact players want to come here), but it's questionable that acquiring such a player would get Pierce as close as he wants to that goal-- meaning he'd still be unhappy. Hell, Pierce has more to complain about than Kobe does (the Lakers are closer than we are to greatness) and Kobe feels totally fine about demanding a trade. There are a lot of young talented players we could get for Pierce (we could probably use Pierce in a deal to get Durant, even). We can't serve two masters. We need to decide that we're going to be the Baby Bulls and play our young talent (what we have in hand and what we get for Pierce) and just let the chips fall where they may-- win some and lose some. Pierce is totally right that his talent is being totally wasted here. It's irresponsible for the Cs to waste resources like it would be for any organization. Cedric Maxwell is right. It's time to show Pierce how much we love him and set him free (with apologies to Sting).


The problem is that the Celtics aren't the "Baby Bulls". The Bulls had a collection of high lottery picks with the occasional mid first rounder and one second rounder. The Celtics are exactly the opposite. They're a collection of marginal draftpicks. The only lottery picks on the roster are Telfair, Pierce, & Szczuperstar. Just because a player is young doesn't mean he's good. The reason they aren't "maturing" is that they were never very good to begin with. The Celtics could tank the next three to five years in hopes of emulating the Bulls, but they'll need a better GM before doing it.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> The problem is that the Celtics aren't the "Baby Bulls". The Bulls had a collection of high lottery picks with the occasional mid first rounder and one second rounder. The Celtics are exactly the opposite. They're a collection of marginal draftpicks. The only lottery picks on the roster are Telfair, Pierce, & Szczuperstar. Just because a player is young doesn't mean he's good. The reason they aren't "maturing" is that they were never very good to begin with. *The Celtics could tank the next three to five years in hopes of emulating the Bulls,* but they'll need a better GM before doing it.


Sorry for the confusion. That's basically what I was saying. The Cs need to decide right now what the hell they are doing and stick with it-- and the path of sucking fair and square with the talent you have and getting new talent in the draft due to sucking (the Baby Bulls model) is the path that has the greatest chance of leading to success ultimately. We need two marketable names to sell seats and we have one already who isn't going anywhere-- Big Al. No one can tell me that we can't turn Paul Pierce into a package that gives us another very marketable/very good player. Like I said, I bet the Sonics would seriously consider trading us Durant and some garbage contracts for Pierce. Ray Allen + Pierce + what you get from a sign and trade of Rashard Lewis is a very good team on paper. I was using Baby Bulls as shorthand for a model of how to run the team.

The only other method is to trade for guys that people think suck, but they really don't suck at all (like getting Billups and Diaw).


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

As much as I hate to say it, I do think Pierce should go somewhere else if Ainge can't get anyone. Pierce has put up with so much since he's been here. He's been the consumate professional (with a few complaints here and there but nothing like some of these other superstars). The guy got stabbed here in Boston and came within an inch of dying, and he kept on playing. Ainge tore down the team player by player until Pierce was the only one left, including his buddies Walker, Williams, and Battie. He even got to see Walker leave twice. But he kept on playing. Now he watched his team tank the season for the number 1 or 2 picks, and they ended up with the 5th. And Ainge can't get anyone to play here. Enough is enough. Pierce needs to go where he's appreciated and has a good team around him. It doesn't have to be a championship team but at least one where he's not getting screwed left and right. 

But if Pierce gets traded, I will likely not watch much of the Celtics for awhile because I'm pretty sure they won't get anyone near as good as Pierce in return.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Ainge for 3 said:


> Like I said, I bet the Sonics would seriously consider trading us Durant and some garbage contracts for Pierce.


No way Seattle even considers this.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Causeway said:


> No way Seattle even considers this.


Why not, exactly? Ray Allen isn't getting any younger.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Ainge for 3 said:


> Why not, exactly? Ray Allen isn't getting any younger.


Well I'm guessing they probably want to build around Durant not Allen.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ainge for 3 said:


> Like I said, I bet the Sonics would seriously consider trading us Durant and some garbage contracts for Pierce.


:lol: 
I hope you where joking. Seattle would hang up the phone quick if Ainge called with that offer. The Sonics will probably be moving at this time next year. They want a young future super star like Durant to help sell tix/build new arena in their new city. There isnt a GM in the league that would rather have Pierce over Durant.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> Well I'm guessing they probably want to build around Durant not Allen.


yes - if I am Seattle, I am rolling the dice on probably 15+ years or so with Durant over a few more with Allen. I also don't see Pierce and Allen complimenting each other, they are basically the same player.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I actually think that Allen and Pierce complement each other pretty well. Pierce is a much more physical player who is willing to play inside, while Allen is more perimeter orientened and a much better pure shooter than Pierce. But either way Seattle is not trading Durant for Pierce.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Had a feeling we had this coming


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Now that Garnett has said he isn't coming here, are we really going to bring in anyone to go with Pierce who is better than Al Jefferson?

I don't think so. Marion perhaps, but is he worth Al and the 5?

Al is the second option in the post that Pierce needs. We just need defense and a coach with a clue.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well that's where a Kirilenko trade and Tony Allen/Rondo come in handy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ainge for 3 said:


> Why not? The Great Prophet Kobe Bryant showed the way. Athletes know for a fact that poisoning the well furthers their cause. Randy Moss didn't want to stay in Oakland so he did things in his power to force the Raiders to trade him for a 4th round pick.


I don't think Pierce would go to other random "league executives" to talk to them about his problems.



ehmunro said:


> The owners better pull the plug on the Ainge Error quickly. In four years he's reduced the Celtics to the laughingstock of the NBA. I'm so fed up I wish Pierce _would_ demand a trade, because the ensuing 12 win season would be the end of Ainge & Doc, which is probably the only thing that can save this franchise.


A five win season wouldn't cause the firing of Danny. Wyc loves him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> Well that's where a Kirilenko trade and Tony Allen/Rondo come in handy.


Not one of those guys would be able to defend a 7 footer.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

alright trade Gomes or someone for a late first-rounder and pick Sean Williams. About the only solution we have at this point.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> :lol:
> I hope you where joking. Seattle would hang up the phone quick if Ainge called with that offer. The Sonics will probably be moving at this time next year. They want a young future super star like Durant to help sell tix/build new arena in their new city. There isnt a GM in the league that would rather have Pierce over Durant.


There isn't a GM in the league that would rather have an All Star who was 6th in the NBA in scoring the last season his coach let him play than a kid who's never played a single minute in the NBA? I know SI projects him to score nearly 30 a game as a rookie, but I'm sure there are skeptical GMs. He has Kobe upside, sure, but he's not guaranteed to be Kobe at all.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> A five win season wouldn't cause the firing of Danny. Wyc loves him.


The only thing Wyc loves more than Danny & Pierce is money. And a post-Pierce season will kill his attendance. After that his options will be to spend money or hire someone competent. I can't see Wyc picking up the check to save Danny.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Full disclosure here i'm a lifelong union man who really never had much use for management but i'm defending Ainge 100%. If i'm Paul Pierce about to make 20 million dollars a year (and cant get my team to the playoffs) i'm embarrassed i opened my mouth about wanting out, first off the bum isnt worth that kind of coin and second he should be washing windows and taking tickets in the parking lot for holding that team up like that. I'm so pissed at these ####### premadonnas they should make a team and let all the crybabies play together.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

KG is still a chance, and so is landing a guy like Odom. KG doesn't dislike Boston. He was angry it went from a deal with PHX, and then it being cancelled and turned into BOS. Plenty of time left till thursday night!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

rainman said:


> Full disclosure here i'm a lifelong union man who really never had much use for management but i'm defending Ainge 100%. If i'm Paul Pierce about to make 20 million dollars a year (and cant get my team to the playoffs) i'm embarrassed i opened my mouth about wanting out, first off the bum isnt worth that kind of coin and second he should be washing windows and taking tickets in the parking lot for holding that team up like that. I'm so pissed at these ####### premadonnas they should make a team and let all the crybabies play together.



are you_ really_ blaming pierce for not being able to take a team full of teenagers and danny ainges mistakes to the playoffs??? yea sebastian telfair wally sczerbiak and brian scalabrine are a great supporting cast for a playoff team...if anything pierce should be given a medal for wasting away the prime years of his career under ainge and not complaining about it for the last 5 years


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

rainman said:


> Full disclosure here i'm a lifelong union man who really never had much use for management but i'm defending Ainge 100%. If i'm Paul Pierce about to make 20 million dollars a year (and cant get my team to the playoffs) i'm embarrassed i opened my mouth about wanting out, first off the bum isnt worth that kind of coin and second he should be washing windows and taking tickets in the parking lot for holding that team up like that. I'm so pissed at these ####### premadonnas they should make a team and let all the crybabies play together.


Pierce has played in 37 playoff games (and nearly averaged 25 a game). He doesn't have to prove anything to me.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> The only thing Wyc loves more than Danny & Pierce is money. And a post-Pierce season will kill his attendance. After that his options will be to spend money or hire someone competent. I can't see Wyc picking up the check to save Danny.


I don't know eh, Wyc been charmed once by Danny. I don't doubt it could happen again.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> are you really blaming pierce for not being able to take a team full of teenagers and danny ainges mistakes to the playoffs??? yea sebastian telfair wally sczerbiak and brian scalabrine are a great supporting cast for a playoff team...if anything pierce should be given a medal for wasting away the prime years of his career under ainge and not complaining about it for the last 5 years


On the other hand, maybe Pierce shouldn't have taken that 20 million per season extension. No one held a gun to his head.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> are you_ really_ blaming pierce for not being able to take a team full of teenagers and danny ainges mistakes to the playoffs??? yea sebastian telfair wally sczerbiak and brian scalabrine are a great supporting cast for a playoff team...if anything pierce should be given a medal for wasting away the prime years of his career under ainge and not complaining about it for the last 5 years


He can buy a lot of medals with the 20 mil. Cash your paycheck, shut your piehole and go to work, make those guys around you better like Bird did and Russell did and all the other greats that wore that uniform.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> the ONLY surprising part about this is it took 5 years for pierce to demand the trade...he gave ainge plenty of time to do something with the franchise...i dont blame him one bit


Well, Pierce would have got alot of good help with JO and him being the one two punch in the east in that terrific 4 team trade. Apparently, the Celtics don't like winning too much.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I still think things will go accordingly for Boston & Minnesota. They do a 2 team trade without any riff-raff from other teams. Yi somehow goes to Chicago, and they trade for Kobe. Jermaine O'Neal rots in Indiana, and Phoenix jumps into the top 10 somehow. I'm not sold on Maion leaving just yet, but it's possible. Along with Odom being traded.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> On the other hand, maybe Pierce shouldn't have taken that 20 million per season extension. No one held a gun to his head.



he wouldnt have unless he was guaranteed that the team was going to compete sooner than later...but we all know that ainge is a lying snake...so yes noone held a gun to his head but everyone knows that he wouldnt have signed it if ainge said "yea paul we are goin to rebuild for _another_ 5 years...if you want to suffer through 20 win teams for the next 5 years sign here"


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Told you so.


That is all.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Well, Pierce would have got alot of good help with JO and him being the one two punch in the east in that terrific 4 team trade. Apparently, the Celtics don't like winning too much.



JO for AL jefferson, the 5, theo ratliff and whoever else is an AWFUL deal for the c's


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

JO to Boston is garbage if they don't get Odom or something along the lines.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Told you so.
> 
> 
> That is all.


Like you found _anyone_ here that would stand up and defend Ainge's competence. I think that by now the only debate is where to place him in the category of historically bad GMs.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Everyone is quick to say how much of a star Pierce is and how great Jefferson is going to be and now you're going to get a top talent with the 5th pick. You're playing in the eastern conferance, start producing. Quit blaming management for everything.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

rainman said:


> Everyone is quick to say how much of a star Pierce is and how great Jefferson is going to be and now you're going to get a top talent with the 5th pick. You're playing in the eastern conferance, start producing. Quit blaming management for everything.



quit trying to bait us with these ridiculous posts


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rainman said:


> Everyone is quick to say how much of a star Pierce is and how great Jefferson is going to be and now you're going to get a top talent with the 5th pick. You're playing in the eastern conferance, start producing. Quit blaming management for everything.


Management is responsible for the motley collection of players that went 4-31 last year. They have no one but themselves to blame for the sad sack state of the franchise. Wally Szczerbiak didn't trade himself to the Celtics. Gerald Green wasn't the person that decided to renege on the draft promise to Monta Ellis. Sebastian Telfair didn't trade himself for Brandon Roy, and Antoine Walker didn't trade himself for a cripple with a 17 year contract. Ainge is the guy responsible for the team that went 4-31. The best thing that could happen to this franchise would be Pierce going Vinsanity on them because in the ensuing 14 win season the owners would be forced to clean house, and it will be tough for them to hire a worse GM.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> quit trying to bait us with these ridiculous posts


Bait us? safe to say i was going to the old garden before you were born.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Like you found _anyone_ here that would stand up and defend Ainge's competence. I think that by now the only debate is where to place him in the category of historically bad GMs.


I don't know what you're talking about, but all I was saying was that I predicted months ago that Pierce would go T-mac and ask for a veteran for the pick or a trade.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Many fans predicted this even before this last sason.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, but all I was saying was that I predicted months ago that Pierce would go T-mac and ask for a veteran for the pick or a trade.


People have been expecting that since the 2004 season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Alright, whatever. The only replies I got when I posted that in here earlier were to the contrary.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Well, Pierce would have got alot of good help with JO and him being the one two punch in the east in that terrific 4 team trade. Apparently, the Celtics don't like winning too much.


Jermaine O'Neal sucks.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

narrator said:


> Jermaine O'Neal sucks.


He hardly sucks.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Nothing surprising in the article.

Bulpett says Pierce, Celtics want the same thing



> On one hand Pierce was forgoing his opt-out clause, accepting a three-year contract extension for some $60 million, and, in his words, making a five-year “commitment” to the club.
> 
> On the other hand, he said they’d better do everything they could to get Allen Iverson [stats].
> 
> ...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

a trade that would have brought them Chris Paul



> Principal owner Wyc Grousbeck has said in the past that the team has no intention of moving Pierce, and as if to underscore that sentiment, he authorized the three-year, $60 million extension for his captain last summer. That extension kicks in next season (2008-09) and will make Pierce one of the highest-paid players in the NBA.
> 
> How many teams are going to take on that salary if it threatens to put them into Luxury Tax Land? And, frankly, how many teams think Pierce is even worth the kind of money that is being paid to Tim Duncan and Dirk Nowitzki? At the very least, it's a lot of money for another team to take on, and as one league official put it recently, "When you sign a player in his 30s to that kind of money, usually you're married to him."





> *Two years ago on draft night, the Celtics came very close to dealing Pierce in a trade that would have brought them Chris Paul. The team had two ads ready for the next morning's Globe, one with Pierce and one without him. At the time, Pierce was 27, and had played in four straight playoffs and four straight All-Star Games. He had yet to have anything approaching a serious injury and was coming to the end of his six-year extension.
> 
> In other words, he was moveable with a capital M and desirable with a capital D, and the Celtics decided not to pull the trigger.*
> 
> Two years later, the circumstances are quite different, both for the Celtics and for Pierce. And unless the team does something in the next day or two to bring in another decent veteran, it could be the start of something even more different in the days and months ahead.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow I feel great after reading that


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Well, Pierce would have got alot of good help with JO and him being the one two punch in the east in that terrific 4 team trade. Apparently, the Celtics don't like winning too much.


We're trying to get better, not worse. We don't need a "star" 6-11 guy who's afraid of the post, is mostly injured, whines and doesn't show up at all in the 2nd half.

I wouldn't give up Jefferson nor the 5th pick for JO, nevermind the both of them and Theo's insurance money on top of that.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he wouldnt have unless he was guaranteed that the team was going to compete sooner than later...but we all know that ainge is a lying snake...so yes noone held a gun to his head but everyone knows that he wouldnt have signed it if ainge said "yea paul we are goin to rebuild for _another_ 5 years...if you want to suffer through 20 win teams for the next 5 years sign here"


You cannot honesly believe that AWF. Danny promised Pierce he'll have a better team around him, and Pierce believed him?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he wouldnt have unless he was guaranteed that the team was going to compete sooner than later...but we all know that ainge is a lying snake...so yes noone held a gun to his head but everyone knows that he wouldnt have signed it if ainge said "yea paul we are goin to rebuild for _another_ 5 years...if you want to suffer through 20 win teams for the next 5 years sign here"


AW, are you actually Kobe?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Ainge says trading No. 5 pick unlikely



> WALTHAM, Mass. - The Boston Celtics [team stats] expect to keep the fifth pick in the NBA draft despite speculation about trades for veterans Kevin Garnett and Shawn Marion, the man who will make the choice said Wednesday.
> 
> "I think it’s unlikely," the pick will be traded, Danny Ainge said. "I’ve felt that way from the beginning, that these trades are hard to come by."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

Let me preface this: back in 2004 Kerry was unfairly labeled as a "waffler". What the republicans actually meant to say was that, like the rest of us, Kerry _learned_ as the situation changed. The same here applies to Paul.

When he reupped 3 or 4 years ago, things were looking rosy. ECF was a recent memory, Danny hadn't completely gone bat**** insane, and he had some promising teammates. Well, since then we've had a whopping one playoff appearence in which we got trounced by an inferior team, Danny has proven how special he is by taking the short bus to work everyday, and most recently we've put our entire future in the hands of ping pong balls. Well, if I saw that happen and my career was turning into the basketball equivalent of the careerbuilder.com commercials, well I'd want out too.

He's taken the high road so far by keeping this as much on the down low as possible. No Kobe tapes, no mutterings, and no degradation of the C's. This is a classy play, I'm all for the dude leaving town for his career's sake.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I've said for as long as I have been on this board that I will be one of the first to cheer when Pierce is finally out of Boston. Despite his obvious talent he has never shown me he can be a superstar as many have been so gracious as to lable him. In his mind he is one of the top players in the league but I can think of MANY players I would rather have than Pierce. 

I said months ago that Pierce wanted to have his cake and eat it too, he willingly signed a ridiculous contract then started making demands and crying about how he wasn't happy. I challenge any of you to go to your boss and demand that he do more to make you happy...see how long you have a job. Personally I wish that the league would put an end to the whole issue of guaranteed contracts and make the players earn their contract but that's a whole different issue.

As I have said many times in the past, if Pierce is so concerned with winning a title he could renegotiate his contract so that the C's would have money to get some veteran help instead of being handcuffed by the salary cap and the luxury tax as they are now. If he's not willing to put his money where his mouth is he can take his complaints and shove them up his pompous ***.

Personally I hope the C's call his bluff and ship him out. Keep Jefferson, the #5, and whatever you can get for Pierce. Better that than ditching any hope for a future for another early playoff exit. 

Rainman, you won't find many here who will agree with you but if you want to check out the following threads you'll see that we seem to share the same basic opinion.

http://www.basketballforum.com/boston-celtics/349948-paul-sounds-fed-up.html

http://www.basketballforum.com/boston-celtics/340474-not-shocking-pierce-frustrated.html


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BackwoodsBum said:


> I've said for as long as I have been on this board that I will be one of the first to cheer when Pierce is finally out of Boston. Despite his obvious talent* he has never shown me he can be a superstar* as many have been so gracious as to lable him. In his mind he is one of the top players in the league but I can think of MANY players I would rather have than Pierce.



someone is quick to forget the pre-ainge pierce that helped lead is team to and through the playoffs when he had players that knew how to play aroung him and a coach that knew how to coach


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> someone is quick to forget the pre-ainge pierce that helped lead is team to and through the playoffs when he had players that knew how to play aroung him and a coach that knew how to coach


I'm not forgetting anything. I just have seen enough truly great players in the many years I have been watching basketball that I hold players to a much higher standard than you do. 

First off, Pierce is not and has never been a leader. Granted he was a vital part of the team that you refer to but he was only one part. If being part of a team that won a weak conference but failed to make it to the finals much less win a championship makes a player a superstar in your eyes then I feel sorry for you. 

Real superstars are few and far between. They are the guys who make their teammates better, who thrive under ANY circumstance, who let their actions speak louder than their words, and who (usually) win championships. Pierce has yet to do any of these things. He is a very good individual player but the league are full of very good individual players. Superstar??? Not even close.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BackwoodsBum said:


> I'm not forgetting anything. I just have seen enough truly great players in the many years I have been watching basketball that I hold players to a much higher standard than you do.
> 
> *First off, Pierce is not and has never been a leader. Granted he was a vital part of the team that you refer to but he was only one part. If being part of a team that won a weak conference but failed to make it to the finals much less win a championship makes a player a superstar in your eyes then I feel sorry for you.*
> 
> Real superstars are few and far between. They are the guys who make their teammates better, who thrive under ANY circumstance, who let their actions speak louder than their words, and who (usually) win championships. Pierce has yet to do any of these things. He is a very good individual player but the league are full of very good individual players. Superstar??? Not even close.



almost the EXACT same statement can be made about kevin garnett...is he not a superstar???


kobe doesnt make his teammates better...is he not a superstar???


i understand some of your points but i think your criteria for a superstar is too select...if following what you state there is like 3 "superstars" in this league...i belive there are quite a few more


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

if he gets traded the celtics are in big trouble because they wont get equal value


----------

